# Where to get Contract work



## Peele1 (Jun 7, 2011)

After passing the PE, if someone wants to start their own service company, does anyone have any suggestions on where to start to get clients? (Primarily in electrical/fire.)


----------



## cocky (Jun 8, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> After passing the PE, if someone wants to start their own service company, does anyone have any suggestions on where to start to get clients? (Primarily in electrical/fire.)


I kind of got similar question, what is the immediate thing one should do after passing PE? Should we join engineering firm assisting electrical contractors for a while and then as we go forward setup a company of our own. The economy that we are in prompts me to adapt to defensive strategy as to being aggresive. Looking forward to any piece of advice or suggestions from the senior most PE's in the industry.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 9, 2011)

Not an electrical, but my suggestion would be to join a consulting firm. I would shoot for a midsized company, 30-75 employees, this way you get a very broad level of experience because you get to /have to do a lot for yourself.

I work for a company of around 50, but I am the main contact/project manager for 2-3 specific clients.

You will get a pretty good idea of what running your own company would be like and if that is something you would like to do.


----------

